# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  اولین تجربه با دلفی 2009

## Delphi Skyline

سلام . بالاخره امروز تونستم دلفی 2009 رو تهیه کنم . پس سریع سراغ نصبش رفتم تا ببینم چطوری شده . اون چیزهایی که از IDE دلفی 2009 دیدم رو اینجا قصد دارم بگم :

1-زمان نصب نسبت به دلفی 2007 خیلی کاهش یافته .
2-  سرعت ایجاد پروژه بسیار بهبود یافته و کار با اینترفیس دیزاینر نسبت به دلفی 2007 بسیار روان تر شده .
3-Tool Palette به صورت پیش فرض تماما Collapse هست .
4-Project Manager کمی مجهز تر شده  . 
5-سرعت کامپایل پروژه (نسبتا) افزایش یافته .
6-فونت پیش فرض Tahoma شده است .
*7-یونیت های دلفی (System , Forms , ....) دیگه اوپن سورس نیستن و فقط فایل DCU آنها موجوده .*
*8-زمان اجرای دلفی کمی کند تر شده .*
*9-C++‎Builder هنوز هم خطا ها رو در زمان طراحی نشون نمی ده (چه ربطی به دلفی داشت !!!!)*
10-برای هر پروژه در Project Manager یک Build Configuration (به طور پیش فرض شامل دیباگ و ریلیز است ) اضافه شده - همچنین مدیر بیلد هم پیشرفته تر شده .
11-روی Tool Palette یک نوار جستجو برای جستجوی سریع کامپاننت ها موجوده (این نوار در صفحه نصب کامپاننت جدید هم موجوده) .
12-Object Inspector باز هم خلاصه شده (در دلفی 2007 برخی از خواص در چند جا مشاهده می شدند) .
13-کلاس ها در پنجره Structor در یک شاخه جدا گانه به نام Class قرار گرفتند .
14-IDE کاملا یونکد شده است (البته زبان و RTL و ... هم یونیکد هستند ولی اینجا ما از IDE سخن می گوییم) .

روز خوش .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> *7-یونیت های دلفی (System , Forms , ....) دیگه اوپن سورس نیستن و فقط فایل DCU آنها موجوده .*


شما مطمئن هستید؟! من ندیدم کسی جایی به این نکته اشاره کنه! توی دلفی 2007 هم همینطور بود؟



> IDE کاملا یونکد شده است (البته زبان و RTL و ... هم یونیکد هستند ولی اینجا ما از IDE سخن می گوییم) .


IDE از زمان دلفی 2006 یونیکد بود. در دلفی 2009 VCL و RTL یونیکد شدند.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> شما مطمئن هستید؟! من ندیدم کسی جایی به این نکته اشاره کنه! توی دلفی 2007 هم همینطور بود؟


http://blog.marcocantu.com/blog/fun_delphi_2009.html

در دلفی 2007 سورس موجود بود . ظاهره دلفی تریال سورس نداره !!!! (اولین بار هست که چنین امکانی رو از دلفی تریال حذف می کنن!!!) .

https://forums.codegear.com/thread.jspa?threadID=4256

----------


## vcldeveloper

نسخه شما Architect هست؟ قبل از این هم سورس کد برای همه نسخه ها عرضه نمیشد.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

بله Architect (ولی تا جایی که من خبر دارم برای Architect  عرضه میشد) هست .

----------


## Kaveh-K

چند مشکل خیلی عجیب داره که باعث شد من پاکش کنم! یکی اینکه بعد از اینکه نصبش کردم دیگه BDS 2006 ام کار نکرد! نباید ربطی داشته باشه ولی خوب دیگه! در ضمن Rave موجود در Rad 2009 Architect کار نمیکنه! وقتی برنامرو کامپایل کردم پیغام میده که کامپایل یونیت مربوط به rave قدیمیه و نمیذاره کامپایل ادامه پیدا کنه!!! شاید ایرادات دیگه هم داشته باشه که من ندیدم! ولی در کل به قول Skyline عزیز خیلی قسمتهاش برتر از نسخه های قبلی هستش... موفق باشید...

----------


## vcldeveloper

اینایی که گفتید ربط چندانی به خود دلفی 2009 نداره. اگر Rave با نسخه قدیمی تری کامپایل شده، مشکل خود شرکت تولید کننده Rave هست. ولی فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه، من جای دیگه ایی ندیدم کسی از کار نکردن Rave صحبت کنه. شما جستجو کردید که آیا دیگران هم همین مشکل را دارند یا نه؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

سر جمع در زمینه winapp این دلفی 2009 توپه . مخصوصا با کامپوننت ribon که توی خودش داره و نیازی به نصب از بیرون نیست

----------


## Kaveh-K

> اینایی که گفتید ربط چندانی به خود دلفی 2009 نداره. اگر Rave با نسخه قدیمی تری کامپایل شده، مشکل خود شرکت تولید کننده Rave هست. ولی فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه، من جای دیگه ایی ندیدم کسی از کار نکردن Rave صحبت کنه. شما جستجو کردید که آیا دیگران هم همین مشکل را دارند یا نه؟


متاسفانه کسی رو پیدا نکردم که هم با rad2009 کار کنه و هم با Rave ، من اول فکر کردم شاید از برنامه ایه که من نوشتم ولی با مثالهای خود rave هم مشکل داره و یونیتهای خود rave ایراد میگره نه از خود برنامه، و ایرادش به کامپایل خود یونیت rave هستش، در ضمن میدونم که مشکل از rave و شرکت تولید کنندش ولی فکر میکنم تیم code gear لااقل یکبار نباید rave رو توی نسخه rad2009 تست میکردند!!!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ولی فکر میکنم تیم code gear لااقل یکبار نباید rave رو توی نسخه rad2009 تست میکردند!!


لزوما نه، چون RAD Studio نرم افزار مادر هست، و Rave باید خودش را با آن هماهنگ کنه، پس باید تیم Rave آن را تست می کرد. بخصوص که از ماهها قبل نسخه آزمایشی دلفی 2009 را برای انجام همچین تست هایی در اختیارشان قرار داده بودند.

----------


## Kaveh-K

چی بگم!!! در هر صورت اشکال ناجوریه

----------


## qazwsx

آقا من دو تا نسخه از انترنت دانلود کردم یکی که نسب نمیشه یکی دیگه هم که از سایت خوبی بود دانلود کردم تو نصبش C#‎ builderهم بود نصب کردم ولی تو  :لبخند گشاده!: ک---ر---ک :لبخند گشاده!:  موندم خیلی دردسر داشت ما که از خیر این دلفی 2009 گذشتیم

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

حلا دوستان به نظر شما delphi 2009 در کل بهتر از نسخه های قبلی شده من که هنوز کار نکردم اما اولین نسخه دلفی که یاد گرفتم 7 بود و وقتی دلفی 2007 رو نصب کردم دیدم واقعا امکانات خوبی داره (IDE ,Data Explorer,Desktop Project) و خیلی بهتر از دلفی 7 شده مخصوصا نصب کامپوننت ها و ابزار های اضافی حالا انشا الله که دلفی 2009 هم همین طور باشه بهتر از delphi x-2009

----------


## بابک.م.

با سلام
من یه برنامه کوچیک با دلفی 6 داشتم که بردمش توی 2009 تنها مشکی که پیدا کردم تغییر تایپ پارمترهای pchar به pansichar در متد های API ویندوز بود.
اگه از اساتید اطلاعاتی در رابطه با دیتا تایپ های جدید رشته ای و پشتیبانی از UniCode در دلفی 2009 و روش تبدیل اونها به هم دیگه دارن لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنن. مثلا یه متغییر string که حالا ظاهرا به WideString تبدیل شده رو چه جوری می شه به pansichar - تبدیل کرد قبلا با یه cast ساده این کارو انجام می دادم. ()pchar

ممنون

----------


## بابک.م.

مثل اینکه هنوز کسی با Delphi 2009 کار نکرده!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> مثلا یه متغییر string که حالا ظاهرا به WideString تبدیل شده رو چه جوری می شه به pansichar - تبدیل کرد قبلا با یه cast ساده این کارو انجام می دادم. ()pchar


string در دلفی 2009 به WideString تبدیل نشده، بلکه به نوع داده جدیدی بنام UnicodeString ارجاع داده میشه. PChar هم به نوع داده PWideChar ارجاع داده میشه. شما در فراخوانی توابع API باید سعی کنید تا حد امکان از PChar استفاده کنید، چون در دلفی 2009 هر تابع API که نسخه یونیکد داشته باشه، دلفی از همان نسخه استفاده میکنه، پس در این توابع از PWideChar استفاده میشه. از طرفی در نسخه های قبلی دلفی که از یونیکد پشتیبانی نمی کردند، این توابع به نسخه ANSIشان ارجاع داده می شدند، پس از PAnsiChar استفاده می کردند. حالا اگر شما از PChar استفاده کنید، در دلفی 2009 بطور خودکار PChar به PWideChar که مناسب توابع یونیکد هست، ارجاع داده می شود، هما کد PChar در نسخه های قدیمی تر دلفی به PAnsiChar که مناسب توابع ANSI هست، ارجاع داده می شود.

----------

